# I hate having to work for a living



## Todd124

Okay, I'll admit it. 

I absolutely hate working for a living, I hate everything about it.
I have disliked all paid employment that I have done, my managers have all sucked and I would rather be anywhere else.

I know it's irresponsible, yes I' am lucky that I have work and money that i've earned but I can't help this feeling. I will continue to work 
to pay bills and whatnot, but I really hate it.

I feel so frustrated, my family constantly make snide remarks when I complain about work "you don't even want to work, you want to live a life of leisure" and to be fair I don't want to work.

Urgh, I'm not sure of where I want my life to go. I do the bare minimum in my job at the moment, I constantly pick fights with management and I'm beyond caring if I'm fired. 

Anyone else feel this way? I feel like a freaky, selfish child who does nothing but whine.


----------



## iCod

As long as I was doing something I enjoyed I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Todd124

iCod said:


> As long as I was doing something I enjoyed I wouldn't mind.


That's probably part of the issue


----------



## that weird guy

anyone who says "you dont wanna work..your lazy" is full of s**t.people only go to work for money if they were not getting paid they wouldnt go and if they could find a way to get paid by sitting around they would also.


----------



## iCod

Todd124 said:


> That's probably part of the issue


Yeah, actually finding something that both...you like to do...but are able to find a job for/pays well....It's a real ****ing struggle....most people end up doing jobs that absolutely hate because either their dream job or calling doesn't pay well enough to fit their lifestyle, or it's just out of their limits of getting.

Quite sad, really.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

You have to find something you like to do. I have realized that going for money is stupid
when picking a major. Just like you, I think it's really hard to finish something I don't really enjoy that much (I am halfway my studies though so I am just going to finish it). 

I wouldn't mind working If I could be Indiana Jones all day long 

Sometimes I am annoyed at myself for not liking jobs that pay well. I should have been interested in being lawyer, broker, whatever pays well.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Nobody likes working unless they like their job and that's basically the bottom line. The only way you can improve your situation is to win the lottery or find something you want to do, find a way to do it and then go do it. I'd suggest attempting the latter.


----------



## nubly

Of course it sucks but if people didn't work society couldn't function. Just find a job that pays well and enjoy you time off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ominous Indeed

nubly said:


> Of course it sucks but if people didn't work society couldn't function. Just find a job that pays well and enjoy you time off
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think in this time, you should pick what you like. Be creative about it and it can earn you extra money.

Youtube is a perfect place for extra income for example, if you know your thing well.


----------



## Jake93

Finding a career that you enjoy is extremely difficult, especially if you have no idea what you want to do with your life. I'm in a similar situation, I don't necessarily hate my job but I know it's not what I want to do for a living. Yet I have absolutely no idea what I really want to do, and I'll end up being stuck in this same job for far too long.

At the end of the day getting paid for a job you hate is better than being unemployed.


----------



## Todd124

Jake93 said:


> Finding a career that you enjoy is extremely difficult, especially if you have no idea what you want to do with your life. I'm in a similar situation, I don't necessarily hate my job but I know it's not what I want to do for a living. Yet I have absolutely no idea what I really want to do, and I'll end up being stuck in this same job for far too long.
> 
> At the end of the day getting paid for a job you hate is better than being unemployed.


Logically I know you're right. I'm being loaded with extra shifts and I'm physically in pain right now, I can't refuse as we are understaffed. 
Manager rang earlier and told me I'm doing all day tomorrow.


----------



## Jake93

Todd124 said:


> Logically I know you're right. I'm being loaded with extra shifts and I'm physically in pain right now, I can't refuse as we are understaffed.
> Manager rang earlier and told me I'm doing all day tomorrow.


Oh that's not good. If you're in pain because of work you have every right to mention it to your manager, perhaps you could have a quick word with them to see if there is anything that could be done to help. Is being understaffed temporary? (i.e. is your work looking to hire someone?) If so, you could focus on the fact it will ease up soon and just try to get through the next few weeks or however long it may be.


----------



## Imbored21

Then quit. Why waste your life working if you hate it? There are ways to get by without having a job.


----------



## saline

I've DETESTED every job i've ever had.
I wake up and the ONLY thing going through my mind after I clock in is ''Hurry up time! I want to go home!!!''
If I could take a pill that turns me into a robot for the working weekdays (so i'm at work but have no awareness or memory of it) and I was only 'alive' on the weekends, i'd swallow it in a second.

I told my dad this once, and he said that it made him upset to hear that, lol.

I kind of feel like i'm not 'meant' to work. The whole concept seems crazy, bearing in mind we only get ONE short life, and we spend a huge percentage of it at work, doing something we don't enjoy, at a place we don't want to be, making someone else rich.

There's a TINY percentage of people who are lucky enough to earn loads of money and enjoy their job.
For example, I have a friend who plays football for a premier league club! His whole life it one big dream. He makes 2 million pounds per year to play football!! I actually SPEND money to play football for fun!


----------



## Darktower776

Well most people that work feel the same way to a degree. Most people don't really enjoy working or their job in general but they don't flat out hate it either. Most jobs have aspects that people enjoy- like their co-workers, a certain part of the job, etc.- but also a few parts they dislike. Its a balance.

It is when the parts they dislike add up to them hating the job- or some other reason- that they quit and move on to something else.


----------



## Imbored21

Darktower776 said:


> Well most people that work feel the same way to a degree. Most people don't really enjoy working or their job in general but they don't flat out hate it either. Most jobs have aspects that people enjoy- like their co-workers, a certain part of the job, etc.- but also a few parts they dislike. Its a balance.
> 
> It is when the parts they dislike add up to them hating the job- or some other reason- that they quit and move on to something else.


Yeah, cept usually when people like something about their job it's their friends at work. SA losers like us are the awkward friendless quiet weirdo at work.


----------



## apx24

I don't mind working, I just hate having social anxiety and working.


----------



## jman128

I don't really require much to live.

I don't travel, I hardly spend money, I am usually entertained with just a computer and an internet connection, I eat cheap food, etc...

I wish I was motivated by money but I'm not.


----------



## Genos

if you make friends with your coworkers it can actually be pretty fun. i know, easier said than done though, it took me months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XSnake

apx24 said:


> I don't mind working, I just hate having social anxiety and working.


This is my exact problem... If I had a job where I didn't have to deal with people, I feel like I would feel content coming to work. But we live in an extroverted society... it's almost impossible to find such a job.


----------



## boas

Be prepared for people to tell you that you are the lazy and entitled embodiment of the millennial generation; but the fact is neither you nor I asked to be born and have these arbitrary expectations thrust on us.


----------



## IllmaticJJ

Todd124 said:


> Okay, I'll admit it.
> 
> I absolutely hate working for a living, I hate everything about it.
> I have disliked all paid employment that I have done, my managers have all sucked and I would rather be anywhere else.
> 
> I know it's irresponsible, yes I' am lucky that I have work and money that i've earned but I can't help this feeling. I will continue to work
> to pay bills and whatnot, but I really hate it.
> 
> I feel so frustrated, my family constantly make snide remarks when I complain about work "you don't even want to work, you want to live a life of leisure" and to be fair I don't want to work.
> 
> Urgh, I'm not sure of where I want my life to go. I do the bare minimum in my job at the moment, I constantly pick fights with management and I'm beyond caring if I'm fired.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? I feel like a freaky, selfish child who does nothing but whine.


70% dont lkke their jobs. develop skills you enjoy that employers will pay for and u will love work


----------



## fonz

saline said:


> I've DETESTED every job i've ever had.
> I wake up and the ONLY thing going through my mind after I clock in is ''Hurry up time! I want to go home!!!''
> If I could take a pill that turns me into a robot for the working weekdays (so i'm at work but have no awareness or memory of it) and I was only 'alive' on the weekends, i'd swallow it in a second.
> 
> I told my dad this once, and he said that it made him upset to hear that, lol.
> 
> I kind of feel like i'm not 'meant' to work. The whole concept seems crazy, bearing in mind we only get ONE short life, and we spend a huge percentage of it at work, doing something we don't enjoy, at a place we don't want to be, making someone else rich.
> 
> There's a TINY percentage of people who are lucky enough to earn loads of money and enjoy their job.
> For example, I have a friend who plays football for a premier league club! His whole life it one big dream. He makes 2 million pounds per year to play football!! I actually SPEND money to play football for fun!


You have a celebrity friend? Nice,maybe you should see if you could work for him,do all his chores...


----------



## yep

boas said:


> Be prepared for people to tell you that you are the lazy and entitled embodiment of the millennial generation; but the fact is neither you nor I asked to be born and have these arbitrary expectations thrust on us.


Yussss, preach it!


----------



## SilentLyric

saline said:


> I kind of feel like i'm not 'meant' to work. The whole concept seems crazy, bearing in mind we only get ONE short life, and we spend a huge percentage of it at work, doing something we don't enjoy, at a place we don't want to be, making someone else rich.


this, this, this. I don't understand people who think that just because we have to work, we should get used to it and stop complaining. and if I were to make my passion my job/found a job I like, I wonder if there would still be enjoyment. the things that make me happy don't require long hours of forced labor.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Makes me wish I could win the lottery and move out into the woods somewhere, possibly as far away from human civilization as possible while still being able to fulfill simply necessities.


----------



## saline

fonz said:


> You have a celebrity friend? Nice,maybe you should see if you could work for him,do all his chores...


I actually used to help him with his garden, and he paid me WELL above the odds!
But when he moved clubs, he moved house, so and he lives a good few hours away now, so I can't do that any more


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Don't we all.

Unless you're sitting on savings to burn, or have won the lottery, the grind is the only 3rd option to make sure bills are paid & prevent homelessness


----------



## nubly

SilentLyric said:


> this, this, this. I don't understand people who think that just because we have to work, we should get used to it and stop complaining. and if I were to make my passion my job/found a job I like, I wonder if there would still be enjoyment. the things that make me happy don't require long hours of forced labor.


Because if everyone chose to be lazy then nothing would get done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fonz

nubly said:


> Because if everyone chose to be lazy then nothing would get done.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And then what? People would still make sure their basic needs are catered for,however that can be achieved...


----------



## Shinobi1001

I completely agree. Work should be a choice because not everyone has the 'work persona'. What I mean is, if I don't want to work then I be able to collect some kind of government subsidy to help me get by until I decide to work again. I feel like work is a place for extroverts to talk about how 'interesting' their lives are...it's so boring and the people are fake


----------



## soulstorm

I agree work sucks but lets remember one person's right is another's responsibility. If you have a right to quality healthcare someone has to work hard to provide that. Same thing with food and shelter. Life without the creature comforts we have today would suck royally and people have to work to provide them.


----------



## Jammer25

I don't think I could ever really make my passion my job. I tried it when I started my home business, but after growing it a bit I didn't enjoy my passion as much. It was getting warped as a matter of work instead of a matter of interest.

Now I only have my home business as a small nights/weekends thing, and a regular day job to live on. I'm the type of person who gains satisfaction from a job well done, so in that sense I like to work and knock out projects. It's the social aspect that often holds me back.


----------



## LadyApathy

I want to win the lottery so bad.... So I could never work another day in my life.


----------



## cole phelps 420

Chasingclouds said:


> Makes me wish I could win the lottery and move out into the woods somewhere, possibly as far away from human civilization as possible while still being able to fulfill simply necessities.


If i have to have a dream this is it,

living out in the backwoods, i would still like an internet connection, t.v, radio ect, all those comforts but at the same time, it would be awesome having acres of land you can do whatever you want with 

imagine all the possibilities, i would like to grow my own fruit and veggies but i wouldn't go over board with it, because i don't want to be a full blown farmer, but a small handable amount would be sweet, a decent size garden, a cow or two for milk, a few other pets,  that would be dope,

i'd love it,


----------



## JamesM2

I hate it too. Having to go to the same dreary place every day to do the same monotonous thing all day long, and too bad if there are people there who get on your nerves, because you're stuck having to put up with them for 40 hours every week whether you like it or not. Work just feels like a punishment for being alive, which I may have been more willing to accept had I actually _asked_ to be born.


----------



## Grog

I also hate having to work . I don't winge or any thing I just do my job and no more and no less .


----------



## nubly

Shinobi1001 said:


> I completely agree. Work should be a choice because not everyone has the 'work persona'. What I mean is, *if I don't want to work then I be able to collect some kind of government subsidy to help me get by until I decide to work again. *I feel like work is a place for extroverts to talk about how 'interesting' their lives are...it's so boring and the people are fake


What would happen if there were more people not working than working?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AussiePea

If people had the choice not to work then few would and then where is the government going to get the money from to pay for people to live? No one is paying taxes anymore. Who would then be the first to complain about there not being any services available to cater their lifestyle?

Basically, the way the world functions is how it has to function, this is natural progression.


----------



## Hayman

I've been working for more than 14 years now. I can truthfully say that I've loathed it for at least 10 of those years.

To me, working is little more than what I'd consider to be an 'Open Prison' environment. You have to be at a certain place and stay there for a fixed period of time whether you want to or not. Disobey and face the consequences&#8230;

If you work a regular Monday to Friday job as I do - you spend 5/7ths of your life working. The other 2/7ths in my case is largely spent asleep - recovering from a grueling and stressful week. Therefore I don't think me referring to it as an 'Open Prison' is being too unfair.

The concept of work doesn't actually bother me. It gives me something to do with my life, even if it's menial and unimportant. The problem I have, as always, is mixing and dealing with people of whom don't like me. If there was a job out there in which I didn't have to deal with people, I think I'd be reasonably content.

As my mother says though "_Life's a bi**h and then you die_" and "_What's the alternative?_". Indeed, life isn't far - especially given the last 40/50-odd years of our family's history. It's just been an endless sea of bad luck and poor fortune. The alternative to working? Not working and basically being made homeless due to unpaid bills within a few months.

Sadly, if you don't win the lottery, there is no alternative. There was a time, not that long ago, when you worked to live. Thanks to the recession, you're not expected to live to work. We're now merely robots that are expected to continue on, living largely a life we don't want to lead, for longer (due to rising retirement ages), for less reward at the end of it all&#8230;

One goal I have in my life is to basically save up as much as I can so I can perhaps retire early - or retire at a more sensible retirement age, rather&#8230; I would rather sacrifice a social life as I do now, so I can take myself out of the workplace environment sooner and become self-sufficient with the savings I have until the state pension becomes applicable for me.


----------



## Todd124

Hayman said:


> I've been working for more than 14 years now. I can truthfully say that I've loathed it for at least 10 of those years.
> 
> To me, working is little more than what I'd consider to be an 'Open Prison' environment. You have to be at a certain place and stay there for a fixed period of time whether you want to or not. Disobey and face the consequences&#8230;
> 
> If you work a regular Monday to Friday job as I do - you spend 5/7ths of your life working. The other 2/7ths in my case is largely spent asleep - recovering from a grueling and stressful week. Therefore I don't think me referring to it as an 'Open Prison' is being too unfair.
> 
> The concept of work doesn't actually bother me. It gives me something to do with my life, even if it's menial and unimportant. The problem I have, as always, is mixing and dealing with people of whom don't like me. If there was a job out there in which I didn't have to deal with people, I think I'd be reasonably content.
> 
> As my mother says though "_Life's a bi**h and then you die_" and "_What's the alternative?_". Indeed, life isn't far - especially given the last 40/50-odd years of our family's history. It's just been an endless sea of bad luck and poor fortune. The alternative to working? Not working and basically being made homeless due to unpaid bills within a few months.
> 
> Sadly, if you don't win the lottery, there is no alternative. There was a time, not that long ago, when you worked to live. Thanks to the recession, you're not expected to live to work. We're now merely robots that are expected to continue on, living largely a life we don't want to lead, for longer (due to rising retirement ages), for less reward at the end of it all&#8230;
> 
> One goal I have in my life is to basically save up as much as I can so I can perhaps retire early - or retire at a more sensible retirement age, rather&#8230; I would rather sacrifice a social life as I do now, so I can take myself out of the workplace environment sooner and become self-sufficient with the savings I have until the state pension becomes applicable for me.


What a well thought out answer!  I wrote the original post out of tiredness and irritation, I do agree that work is necessary although not generally enjoyable.


----------



## ilsr

Hayman said:


> Sadly, if you don't win the lottery, there is no alternative. There was a time, not that long ago, when you worked to live. Thanks to the recession, you're not expected to live to work. We're now merely robots that are expected to continue on, living largely a life we don't want to lead, for longer (due to rising retirement ages), for less reward at the end of it all&#8230;


Well said. Due to inflation and rising costs, the wages' worth are far less than the value back in the 70's.

Also this video has been around showing how the actual wealth has increasingly been hoarded by fewer even though the population has exploded since:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/wealth-inequality-is-the-united-states-1603153/


----------



## Shinobi1001

nubly said:


> What would happen if there were more people not working than working?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good question...I guess the economy would be screwed :serious: But really, extroverts like to do more than just sit around the house all day doing nothing, so I'm sure extroverts would be the only ones holding jobs (which is the majority of the population).


----------



## maritzabg

I am the quiet weirdo at work.


----------



## MauveButterfly

saline said:


> If I could take a pill that turns me into a robot for the working weekdays (so i'm at work but have no awareness or memory of it) and I was only 'alive' on the weekends, i'd swallow it in a second.


I can so relate to this. Its like the only way to halfway function in this world is for me to be void of any feeling so sa doesn't take over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fonz

nubly said:


> What would happen if there were more people not working than working?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are more people not working than working. Of the world's population of 7 billion,it is estimated that 3 billion work. Of that 3 billion,it is estimated only about half are working full time (30 hours or more a week). And BELIEVE ME we could get by on with a lot less people than that working


----------



## Tiffiduliu

OP, you've never been homeless. 

For an experiment, quit your job, burn all your money, move to a remote city far away from any of your friends, and experience true homeless.

Where you have no money, you're stuck on the streets to sleep, you have no cell phone or source of income.

These guys would be glad to switch shoes with you in a heart beat.


----------



## nubly

fonz said:


> There are more people not working than working. Of the world's population of 7 billion,it is estimated that 3 billion work. Of that 3 billion,it is estimated only about half are working full time (30 hours or more a week). And BELIEVE ME we could get by on with a lot less people than that working


We could get by if we give up our toys and live without life's luxuries. But not many people want to do that because it's not appealing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive

At least you have a work, money income etc........ but come on who the **** loves to work ?


----------



## Aribeth

The day I'll have to work for a living is the day I'll seriously think about suicide.


----------



## ilsr

fonz said:


> There are more people not working than working. Of the world's population of 7 billion,it is estimated that 3 billion work. Of that 3 billion,it is estimated only about half are working full time (30 hours or more a week). And BELIEVE ME we could get by on with a lot less people than that working


Amazing figure. I'd heard that far more people were not working in the U.S. than are. Had no idea about the worldwide figure. must be automation and machines. still the global 1-5% have more wealth than the rest combined. do they do the work of the rest? probably not in terms of gdp, they own everything though.

I didn't mind working, except for the *******s trying to give me a hard time everyday and wouldn't leave me to do my work in peace. meaning coworkers. my managers thought i was fine, well some of them.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

Imbored21 said:


> Yeah, cept usually when people like something about their job it's their friends at work. SA losers like us are the awkward friendless quiet weirdo at work.





apx24 said:


> I don't mind working, I just hate having social anxiety and working.


Yes exactly this! I don't mind working per se, I enjoy getting stuck into things and doing a good job, even with menial stuff. It's the SOCIAL aspect that makes me hate it!! Feeling like the infinite weirdo, the freak, the odd-one-out. Social interaction is exhausting for me. Being disliked really gets to me. Feeling like I'm trapped in this SA cage, the real me unable to get out and express herself. I'd LOVE to have a job where I make friends and feel accepted and I'd happily work for a living. Having SA has made me vastly appreciate the tiniest amount of positive social interaction.

I can empathise completely with your frame of mind. I detested my job sooo much so I f**king quit. I don't even care. I hated it. I disliked the company, the people, although the work itself was ok. So I stupidly and naively decided to try webcaming for money (only interacting with people online) and I can't even do that right. I just look awkward and stupid and no one tips me. Literally, I dislike pornography, I don't watch it myself, and the one time I did camming before with my ex I felt really uncomfortable but I just convinced myself anything was better than a real life job. But now I am jobless, camming isn't working out (I literally made nothing today, which sucks because I was really hoping this would somehow work out and sustain me for a while). My savings are running low. I'm gonna need another job but it seems impossible as I have no good references. I'm considering going back to uni in Europe (as it's free), but I will need money to sustain myself... hence I need a job! Lol!! Can't escape the rat race it seems. Life is a prison.

Sorry for going on...


----------



## anomnomnom

Yeah

I don't know

I was late arriving to the "full time employment" game due to sacking it off in uni getting a pointless degree and whatnot 

I think if your part of the ..like..2% of people who enjoy work and don't even regard it as work going there genuinely enjoying it..well you've hit the jackpot. The rest of us have to plod on trying to make the most of a bad situation. If you can handle the pressure working somewhere stressful for good money is obviously better than working somewhere stressful for **** money..so thats a silver lining I suppose, also if the money is great in the first place it gives you the option to cut your hours down, I know when I have 3 day weekends everything just feels..so much better..

As for me, well no I'm working quite poor money ..full time..quite a lot of stress but I don't really see any alternatives, I hate it but it feels better than doing nothing I guess.


----------



## TastelessCookie

that weird guy said:


> anyone who says "you dont wanna work..your lazy" is full of s**t.people only go to work for money if they were not getting paid they wouldnt go and if they could find a way to get paid by sitting around they would also.


amen


----------



## nubly

If you're not going to work then you're going to be a burden to someone. So stop being selfish and lazy and get a job. It's a good feeling having money and things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jesuszilla

The kind of work I do has really changed my view on work as a whole. My internship and current job has shown me that work is hardly the worst thing in the world.

With my internship I didn't stay in an office all day. I did quite a bit traveling along with their events, my last day we even had an awesome event at the beach outside of the city I work in.

My current job is an office job but the work environment is amazing. No a*shoe boss, everything is laid back, I'm treated like an adult, no set lunch hour, no work politics. It's almost a fantasy working here in terms of the work environment. And the biggest plus is I am left alone in my own office, in solitude doing my job by myself. With the exception of any training since I'm still new, they just let me do my job.


----------



## DeidarArt

There are few things I hate more than adults telling me how important jobs are. I tried to explain once that you arent your job, and the job isnt you, isnt important, isnt the identifying feature of your life, but they didn't understand. The adults around me work for a living, never with any aspirations or outside interests, never trying to save up for something they want to do. Theyre only working. Thats all. Me, i think a job should be a means to an end, a goal. It shouldnt BE your goal. (Or your end.) Im not looking for a job i want to dedicate my life to. Im looking for a job i can use to get myself where I want to be. The job should always be secondary, a side thing, to your interests. Why cant these adults understand? Just because they have no lives or dreams beyond work doesn't mean I shouldn't either. I'm currently looking for a full time job so I can start saving money to go to Japan, and have fun with my life. The job isnt me. It's all temporary. That's how I feel. Sigh. I'm not in a good mood right now.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

It's the long hours, the people I have to see everyday that I have no interest in, and the insane rules, and fact that CEOs rip most of us off in wages that makes it so miserable. It's fun learning new things or doing something useful to help someone else everyday, but the way the work environment is is what makes most of us hate it. So yeah I agree with you somewhat about hating it.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

ilsr said:


> fonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more people not working than working. Of the world's population of 7 billion,it is estimated that 3 billion work. Of that 3 billion,it is estimated only about half are working full time (30 hours or more a week). And BELIEVE ME we could get by on with a lot less people than that working
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing figure. I'd heard that far more people were not working in the U.S. than are. Had no idea about the worldwide figure. must be automation and machines. still the global 1-5% have more wealth than the rest combined. do they do the work of the rest? probably not in terms of gdp, they own everything though.
> 
> I didn't mind working, except for the *******s trying to give me a hard time everyday and wouldn't leave me to do my work in peace. meaning coworkers. my managers thought i was fine, well some of them.
Click to expand...




DeidarArt said:


> There are few things I hate more than adults telling me how important jobs are. I tried to explain once that you arent your job, and the job isnt you, isnt important, isnt the identifying feature of your life, but they didn't understand. The adults around me work for a living, never with any aspirations or outside interests, never trying to save up for something they want to do. Theyre only working. Thats all. Me, i think a job should be a means to an end, a goal. It shouldnt BE your goal. (Or your end.) Im not looking for a job i want to dedicate my life to. Im looking for a job i can use to get myself where I want to be. The job should always be secondary, a side thing, to your interests. Why cant these adults understand? Just because they have no lives or dreams beyond work doesn't mean I shouldn't either. I'm currently looking for a full time job so I can start saving money to go to Japan, and have fun with my life. The job isnt me. It's all temporary. That's how I feel. Sigh. I'm not in a good mood right now.


It's because they weren't taught critical thinking in school. They are the people that just follow authority and rules and never ask questions because authority is always right -__-.


----------



## funnynihilist

nubly said:


> If you're not going to work then you're going to be a burden to someone. So stop being selfish and lazy and get a job. It's a good feeling having money and things.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You seem to really like work! May I ask what it is you do for a living?


----------



## nubly

funnynihilist said:


> You seem to really like work! May I ask what it is you do for a living?


Medical coding. I don't really like it but I need to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

